# spanish mackerel



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

Any theories or facts to why there are no spanish mackerel compared to other years at this time of the season


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Water temp. Thats just my theory, as im no expert on spanish. I havent caught a spanish in 3 years. But, also, I dont fish for them either. O*D*W


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

There were plenty of spanish (and kings) still in the bay this last Sunday when I took my daughter snapper/grouper fishing. As a matter of fact we ran out of bait just before dark and she dropped a butterflied spanish I caught blind casting while anchored over a spot down for a decent snapper. I saw two kings jump on the way out there. Having said that I wouldn't be surprised if this last little front pushed them out though.


----------

